# Adopting 9 Month old



## scubasteve804757 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey board, I am new here and probably going to adopt a 9 month old GSD in the next couple days. I just have a few questions. The woman I am adopting her from let's the puppy get on furniture, sleep in her bed, and doesn't really crate her. I know I won't want to puppy on the furniture or in the bed(that's why they have their own cool stuff). I was just wondering if the second the dog is in my household should I use my training code or should there be a gradual transition?

Also, the crate training doesn't bother me since she said the dog is 90% house trained. I am ok leaving the puppy out as long as she is behaved, at least to an extent. I am just thinking in a new environment she will not be. I am just looking for some feedback from experienced GSD owners.

Side note: I am experienced with GSD's they just weren't mine. I lived with a roommate who had one a I pretty much raised the dog on my own.

Thank you in advance for your help. I may be here a lot the next 6 months or so looking for advice, ideas, suggestions, etc.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

If it was me,I would have him sleep in the crate next to my bed.In the day time I would feed him in there and throw in treats or a toy several times a day so he can get used to going in and out.Hopefully you will have a few days at home to help him get acclimated.Best of luck to you,hope your new boy transitions easily


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I would implement your rules from the get go. the off limits for beds and furniture may not be too difficult, but the crate training may take some work! Congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Start with the rules right away. It will be much clearer to the dog if you immediately start enforcing the "new house new rules". Congrats! any pictures?


----------



## scubasteve804757 (Mar 19, 2015)

thanks for the feedback. I'll post pictures as soon as it is official. Don't want to jinx it.


----------



## scubasteve804757 (Mar 19, 2015)

That's what I was thinking. When my former roommate had a GSD that's how I taught her was by teaching the goto bed "trick". She loved it. Hopefully, the meet and greet goes well tomorrow. I had a great talk with her owner this morning. I can't help getting ahead of myself.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Right away. But do not leave her out with access to the furniture if she isn't trained that way. Better to have an area puppy proofed for her to be in while you are not right there, and use an extra tall baby gate to keep her in there, then teach her about the rest of the house while you are there. For now.

If she said 90% house trained, don't count on it. If she is still having accidents at the woman's house, she isn't house trained. And she will need a good schedule and lots of praise for going where she ought to. A bell hanging on the door you take her out of can come in handy as well. She will here it ringing every time you take her out, and one day you will here it ringing, and there she will be ready and needing to go out. Good girl.

Good luck with the puppy.


----------



## scubasteve804757 (Mar 19, 2015)

No no way would I do that which is why I asked my questions. I know the odds are that if I leave her out there will me some destruction when I come home. I may try to teach her that a crate is not bad by hopefully get a toy from "home" and only allowing her to have it in the crate. Over time she will learn that the crate is her "room".


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

The definition of "house trained" by the previous owner sounds really sloppy. The dog needs proper structure at home or the place will get wrecked. I suggest at least getting your dog basic crate and potty training at the bare minimum. The crate training I suggest doing it gradually so it doesn't get separation anxiety from the previous owner. Dogs don't take to crates too easily but they need to be eased into it.


----------

